# what do you use to mark your bottles?



## chong2mry (Feb 28, 2007)

i heard of sharpies, painters pens. whats the best thing that will stay on for years and wont harm the bottle?


----------



## diggerjeff (Mar 1, 2007)

try a grease pencil


----------



## chong2mry (Mar 1, 2007)

who sells grease pens??? thanks. also the marks, will they stay on for years????


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Why would you want to mark your bottles? I used to put a tag on the base with digging dates, location, etc, but gave that up years ago. I just keep a log book if the item is important enough to make a note of. Usually, I just keep the info in my haid since it is of no value to any other person.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2007)

I just use a black permanent Sharpie. As far as i can tell it will last forever.
 It comes off easy with alcohol. Dont know if i'd use it on glass that was badly etched since it may be harder to get off.

 I mark the bottles I sell to keep track of them easier. When people order one they just have to tell me the number (useful since I may have 3 of the same number). It also helps keep track of where it came from, what I paid for it, etc.

 One thing that really ticks me off is when I get bottles where people paint the embossing with latex paint. Its terrible getting that off embossing that has case wear. I understand why people do it but I wish they would stop. It seemed the thing to do back in the 70s, fortunately I dont see it much any more.[]


----------



## diggerjeff (Mar 2, 2007)

any office supply store sells grease pencils


----------

